
Ask HN: How do I turn off/disable all aws services without deleting the account? - isuckatcoding
Ok so I signed up for an AWS account to work on just to explore it. I must&#x27;ve turned on Kinesis and S3 to play around as well. I must&#x27;ve used it for one maybe two days and I have $10 charges. It is isn&#x27;t a lot but I don&#x27;t want to keep getting charged for something that I&#x27;m not actually using. I&#x27;ve googled around and couldn&#x27;t find a clear answer. How do I turn off all these services?
======
isuckatcoding
So turns out I had Kinesis streams enabled. However, I had to click on each of
the kinesis types to even find that.

If anyone from AWS sees this, for the love of God, please create a simple
dashboard which allows us to enable/disable all/any service instead of having
to dig through.

